# Ego One: Retailer status



## Franky (28/9/15)

Hi guys,
what is the status of the Ego One now with regards to coils, batteries etc with all the retailers who stocked this device and accessories? I called VapeMob last weekend to find out if they had any 1 ohm coils in stock and they told me that they were no longer getting any more stock - which grates me no end due to the fact that I bought this device from them (but it is understandable if Twisp threatened legal action).

Is my only option to go to a Twisp kiosk now and ask for an Aero coil?


----------



## Jan (28/9/15)

I have bought 10 clr coils so that I can rebuild hopefully I will have upgraded before they are worn out maybe you should consider the same I think there are still a few vendors who have them in stock


----------



## RevnLucky7 (28/9/15)

Franky said:


> Hi guys,
> what is the status of the Ego One now with regards to coils, batteries etc with all the retailers who stocked this device and accessories? I called VapeMob last weekend to find out if they had any 1 ohm coils in stock and they told me that they were no longer getting any more stock - which grates me no end due to the fact that I bought this device from them (but it is understandable if Twisp threatened legal action).
> 
> Is my only option to go to a Twisp kiosk now and ask for an Aero coil?



Hi Franky,

Apologies for the position we find ourselves in.
We may have a resolution for you. If you're able to contact the Rosmead store and ask to speak to Hein?

Regards,

Rev


----------



## Franky (28/9/15)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Hi Franky,
> 
> Apologies for the position we find ourselves in.
> We may have a resolution for you. If you're able to contact the Rosmead store and ask to speak to Hein?
> ...


I phoned the Bellville branch @RevnLucky7 since it's in my area - Rosmead is way too far out for me. From what I gather, all the local retailers are selling what's left of their stock and then boom - no more support for the Ego One (thank you Twisp). I have been thinking of going the CLR route just so I don't have to support Twisp.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (28/9/15)

Franky said:


> I phoned the Bellville branch @RevnLucky7 since it's in my area - Rosmead is way too far out for me. From what I gather, all the local retailers are selling what's left of their stock and then boom - no more support for the Ego One (thank you Twisp). I have been thinking of going the CLR route just so I don't have to support Twisp.



We'll give you a giveaway price on a Subtank Nano. Consider you get two coils with it too it's only going to take another R100 out of your pocket. It also sits nice and flush on that battery and is a way bigger tank. Something to consider.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Coco (28/9/15)

There are a number of retailers that are still bringing it in - however, I know of none in CT 

As to the Nano tank sitting flush - not quite, there is a thin gap between the tank and the ego battery. (I run mine that way, I have a little cut spacer in there that prevents me from over-tightening)


----------



## Franky (28/9/15)

RevnLucky7 said:


> We'll give you a giveaway price on a Subtank Nano. Consider you get two coils with it too it's only going to take another R100 out of your pocket. It also sits nice and flush on that battery and is a way bigger tank. Something to consider.


Thanks for the offer but I already have a Subtank Mini - this post is not directed at VapeMob - it's merely to inquire as to whether us vapers who have bought Ego Ones (not my only mod but I love using it as a MTL device) are screwed now because of Twisp or are local retailers (not just VapeMob) still going to be bringing the ego one coils in?


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (28/9/15)

I might have some Ego One coils at home for you, i will have a look tonight. 

They will be the 0.5 ohm coils though..


----------



## Franky (28/9/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> I might have some Ego One coils at home for you, i will have a look tonight.
> 
> They will be the 0.5 ohm coils though..


Thanks Samurai but it seems people are missing the point of my thread - I'm not looking for coils at the moment (I found some at a tiny brick and mortar place called The Vape Station) - I'm asking about whether all local retailers will have coils in the future (bar twisp).


----------



## RevnLucky7 (28/9/15)

Franky said:


> Thanks Samurai but it seems people are missing the point of my thread - I'm not looking for coils at the moment (I found some at a tiny brick and mortar place called The Vape Station) - I'm asking about whether all local retailers will have coils in the future (bar twisp).



To be honest and I can't speak for everyone, but is seems either many retailers are still

a.) wrapping their heads around the JoyeTech thing.
b.) are getting rid of their stocks and will only be stocking it till it runs out.
c.) have stopped selling JoyeTech entirely
d.) don't give a damn.

Considering that I don't there's an answer to your post at this point in time. VapeMOB however will not be carrying JoyeTech when our stocks run out. I would imagine that many who will continue to stock it will most likely not make a noise about it.


----------



## Crittilian23 (28/9/15)

I knew i should of brought more then one CLR coil when i got my ego one tank... This might be the right time to jump in and buy a 5 pack if i can find some just in case something goes wrong.


----------



## MJ INC (28/9/15)

Twisp are just trying to bully retailers. Any good lawyer specialising in licensing would have a field day with the letter they have sent out


----------



## Johanvdmrw (28/9/15)

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Joye...est=201556_8,201527_3_71_72_73_74_75,201409_4

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba (28/9/15)

MJ INC said:


> Twisp are just trying to bully retailers. Any good lawyer specialising in licensing would have a field day with the letter they have sent out


There are companies importing "grey" iPhone 6S's as I write this. Nobody is sending them legal letters! They have NO case.
http://mybroadband.co.za/news/smartphones/139900-apple-iphone-6s-early-pricing-in-south-africa.html

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Coco (28/9/15)

Franky said:


> t's merely to inquire as to whether us vapers who have bought Ego Ones (not my only mod but I love using it as a MTL device) are screwed now because of Twisp or are local retailers (not just VapeMob) still going to be bringing the ego one coils in?



I asked the 2 retailers I buy from (not naming them here, just in-case...) the answers -

Retailer #1 We will continue stocking them and have no plans not to do so
Retailer #2 We will bring in stock until those "clowns" produce their letters (They just got in a new shipment of the One's + e-Vic minis)

So some decided to get out, but some others are just goin %^&*-it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MJ INC (28/9/15)

capetocuba said:


> There are companies importing "grey" iPhone 6S's as I write this. Nobody is sending them legal letters! They have NO case.
> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/smartphones/139900-apple-iphone-6s-early-pricing-in-south-africa.html


Exactly and that's just one example. Walk into dischem and buy a Gillette shaving gel. Around the top of the plastic lid is a small sticker stating this is a grey import and not covered by the local warranty.


----------



## capetocuba (28/9/15)

MJ INC said:


> Exactly and that's just one example. Walk into dischem and buy a Gillette shaving gel. Around the top of the plastic lid is a small sticker stating this is a grey import and not covered by the local warranty.


And I just asked on their Facebook page a question! 
https://www.facebook.com/Twispthealternative?fref=ts


----------



## Franky (28/9/15)

capetocuba said:


> And I just asked on their Facebook page a question!
> https://www.facebook.com/Twispthealternative?fref=ts


Which will probably get deleted...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ashley A (28/9/15)

I wonder if this is the reason why Fasttech prices went from $9 to $17 for the Ego One CLR coils. High demand from SA. That's way more than we were getting them here locally after all costs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (28/9/15)

Ashley A said:


> I wonder if this is the reason why Fasttech prices went from $9 to $17 for the Ego One CLR coils. High demand from SA. That's way more than we were getting them here locally after all costs.


They are priced at $9.75
https://www.fasttech.com/products/0...entic-joyetech-coil-head-for-joyetech-ego-one


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (28/9/15)

lol


----------



## Ashley A (28/9/15)

Was wondering WTF! I was checking this: https://www.fasttech.com/p/2332701

Looks like the CLR is now at a premium whilst the standards is still cheapish. Glad I ordered a pack of CLR's last month. Probably won't need to order ever again since I can rebuild them over until I'm bored of the device.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

